# New Microwave Not Heating Intermittently



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Pretty easy to rule it out. Use an extension cord (capable of handling load) and plug it in another circuit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Did you read the operators manual?

Some microwaves won't heat with the sensor probe plugged in and not in the food, or are you sure that you were programming it correctly, Most have several phases that they operate on, 

ED


----------



## wvphysics (Jan 2, 2010)

de-nagorg said:


> Did you read the operators manual?
> 
> Some microwaves won't heat with the sensor probe plugged in and not in the food, or are you sure that you were programming it correctly, Most have several phases that they operate on,
> 
> ED


There is no probe that goes into the food. The manual says the sensor cooking works off of measuring the amount of moisture that the food is putting off.

As for plugging it into another circuit, i will try that. Unfortunately since I cant reproduce it on demand itll mean waiting and seeing if happens again with an extension cord strung around the kitchen.


----------

